# Stolen bikes alert!



## brookforest (Jan 27, 2005)

A friend had two road bikes stolen from her garage in the Highlands. One was a red 2000 Trek 2200 and the second was a blue and white 2005 Cervelo P2K tri-bike. Both bikes were small 52 cm frames bought from Wheat Ridge and had Wheat Ridge Cyclery stickers. I don't have pictures of the 2200 but the P2K is a very distinct bike -- I am sure there are others but I never saw another blue P2K in the area.

Contact jason at 303 674 8423 if you have information...


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that. I'll look for them when I'm on the road.


----------

